# How many fingers?



## turbo (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello guy's  

Im Turbo and i have watched the video's on the goldrecovery site.
There are real good video's on there and i would like to thank the guy that made them.

I have two questions after watching the Acid/Peroxide video.

1. How many fingers (max) can be processed in the bucket when using similar quantities of chemicals (2 cups muriatic acid, 1 cup peroxide) ?

2. I have looked all day for peroxide and it is quite hard to get over here so i would like to know if there is some alternative to this?

Usually i just got rid of the scrap from old computers but after seeing these video's i realized i was throwing away Gold  

So i'm now going to cut the fingers and processors first  

Thanks this is a great forum.
Turbo.


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 20, 2008)

turbo said:


> Hello guy's
> 
> 1. How many fingers (max) can be processed in the bucket when using similar quantities of chemicals (2 cups muriatic acid, 1 cup peroxide) ?



I think Steve mentions this in the video, he starts with 1 pound of cut fingers. Once you gain some practical experience you can take the concept farther. 




> 2. I have looked all day for peroxide and it is quite hard to get over here so i would like to know if there is some alternative to this?



I get mine at the drug store, or hair salons, used for hair bleach.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 20, 2008)

turbo said:


> 2. I have looked all day for peroxide and it is quite hard to get over here so i would like to know if there is some alternative to this?



What types of disinfectants do you have in first aid kits in Holland? 

Here in the US hydrogen peroxide is used for cleaning minor cuts and scrapes.

Hair salon peroxide that I have seen is thickened with something to the consistency roughly of shampoo. This may or may not be a problem, so I haven't tried it.


----------



## turbo (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi guy's  

Thanks for the answers i will start with the same amount of fingers.

They do sell peroxide here but it comes only in small 200ml bottles which are quite expensive (3,95 euro each) and i just want 1 or 5 liter bottles.
The hair salon sells even more expensive peroxide and indeed it's more like a shampoo or gel like.

I have a lot of scrap to process so i think it's best to try and buy larger quantities chemicals at a resonable prise but i do not know where to look.

Tomorrow the search continues 
 

Thanks again.
Turbo.


----------



## mike.fortin (Dec 20, 2008)

buy mine at helth food stors. 35percent. mike.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Dec 20, 2008)

Pool supply shops have gallon jugs of concentrated H2O2. I'm not sure if they have it available in Europe. I've also seen it sold on Ebay. I'm sure thankful I live where people can purchase chemicals they need. Let's keep it that way!


----------



## butcher (Dec 20, 2008)

also can use fish tank air pump, using air instead of peroxide


----------



## turbo (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi Guy's  

Thanks again for the advises  
I have found some 20 liter can's for about 20 euro's so im gonna get one or two.

@butcher

Thanks man.
Do you mean i can go with only the muriatic acid without the peroxide when i use the fish tank air pump?
Seems even cheaper..

Now i'm going to strip some more boards 

Thanks.
Turbo.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 21, 2008)

I have not tried to start a batch without some peroxide. But an air pump helps you get the most use of it. And makes the process faster keeping the solution aerated and in motion.


----------



## turbo (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks qst42know  

I'm going with the peroxide.
My hands are full of blisters already from pulling the fingers.
I have done 3 boxes so far.
One was ISA cards, the second was PCI cards and the third was memory modules  
It's quite alot of fingers already.

I still got a lot of processors to do and alot of flatpacks with the gold corner, but i'm not sure if these are worth processing.. i do not know if these contain much gold.

And eventually i will process the pins but i'm not sure these are worth it either..

Thanks
Turbo.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 24, 2008)

Here is ebay auct. number for peroxide 280276871581. They do ship to europe. Hope that you will post picture of you bullion...


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 24, 2008)

I grind the finger with a dremel tool,
Faster than clipping and I can process the metal in test tubes instead of buckets. Much less acid and waste solutions to deal with.

I have just been saving pins to get enough for running trough the sulfuric cell.

Jim


----------



## turbo (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi Guy's

I have been pulling gold for 3 days and now ive got a serious amount of processors,fingers and flatpacks.
The problem i am incountering now is the actual grinding of the stuff.
My sister offerd me her coffee grinder and needles to say the thing broke down after like 3 minutes.
I am verry dissapointed.

Turbo


----------



## qst42know (Dec 25, 2008)

Steve's site has videos on no grind methods for fingers and for pins. Any post by lazersteve has the link to view. Flatpacks are another story.


----------



## megacik (Jan 1, 2009)

turbo said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> I have been pulling gold for 3 days and now ive got a serious amount of processors,fingers and flatpacks.
> The problem i am incountering now is the actual grinding of the stuff.
> ...




Nice amount of scrap  What did you want to grind with coffee grinder? Processors? Why?

BTW that flashing light was pretty disturbing....


----------



## turbo (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah it was just an old webcam sorry for the bad light.

But someone said to grind the flatpacks and the gold corners as being the best procedure.
I'm now building my own 1400Watts grinder myself to see if it works  

Turbo


----------

